# Who's Haunt Is This?



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey folks. Chris Davis shared this wonderful haunt on Google+ via a comment on it on YouTube. I'm totally digging the lighting and style used and am trying to find out who they are to see if they have maybe a static gallery. My only frustration with the video is it was shot using a cellphone in portrait orientation instead of landscape. I'm certain the typical YouTube trolls laid into them over it and thus the subsequent disabling of the comments.

It has a bit of a Sleepy Hollow theme and the lighting is creepy yet incredibly natural looking (the style I'm aiming for Faegoria 2015 forward).






Like I said, I'm hoping they have a static gallery someplace online. Either way, it's an awesome setup so enjoy it whether you know who they are or not.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The property owner's name can be found in public records for Palm Beach County properties, but that may not help you since haunters don't usually use their real names on forums

It's an impressive display.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The youtube account is William Scott. The comments are disabled for the video but you should be able to send him a message through youtube. He has several other videos up of the haunt and one of them says our haunt. I would guess it is his personal page for his haunt. Contact him and see if he is on a forum and if not invite him in.  I may shoot him an invite also.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I shot him a message. Maybe he will reply


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

He has a ton of skeletons.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Amazing Indeed


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice haunt! I love that they went with all warm tones in the lighting. It totally works. 

I use blue, green and red a lot in my haunt. Haunts like this make me wonder if I should t mix it up and go with more natural lighting.


----------

